# GMM Shifter ????



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I have seen all the discussion about B&M versus GMM shifters. I have a B&M and I'm not very pleased. I would like to know where I can purchase a GMM shifter. Does anyone know? :confused


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

JHP sells them for around $325
:cheers


----------

